# Universal truck and kayak rack $150



## Paidbythepound (Mar 20, 2017)

No drill needed, C clamps sold with it if you want to take off and on, or you can drill for more permanent rack. Used on a 2 week long cross country trip and then put up. Located in Boerne and Kerrville daily










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

